# Coralife Colormax-6700K 96W 36 INCH Power Compact Lamp-Sq.Pin Brand New



## gilput (Mar 15, 2009)

Brand New UNUSED - Selling because I ordered one extra. It is 117.50 at Big Als!!!!

Selling for $75. No Tax.

96 Watt - 34" Colormax-6,700K Compact Fluorescent Lamp - Square Pin Base Colormax-6,700K lamps combines the full-spectrum lighting of the 6,700K and the color-enhancing phosphors of Colormax.

This fits Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Single Linear Strip Compact Fluorescent Fixture, 1X96 Watt, 36 inch 53016

34 1/8" x 2 1/8" x 7/8"

Manufacturer Coralife (energy Savers)

Manufacturer Information
Option UPC
96W Colormax 6700K Square Pin Bulb 096316543249


----------

